# Pico 75w with 25mm ijoy rdta combo



## Faizel Bhamjee (21/5/17)

Hi, just wanted to share a pic on of my pico 75w modified to fit an ijoy rdta combo.. filed the battery cap and wrapped it with carbon fibre wrapp..looks good but battery life and power is average..looking to get a 2 battery mod now but just thought i,d share my diy..lol..with a 25mm tank its abit of a tight fit so having this tank with top airflow works the best, i would imagine having a 25mm tank with bottom airflow, you would run i to some issues trying to afjust coz of the tight fit..


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/5/17)

Great "mod". An easier method is to use a heat sink on the Pico. This raises the RDA/RTA above the battery cap.


a really easy solution if you aren't too fashion/image conscious.


----------

